# Software > OpenWrt >  Αλλαγή MTU στο linksys WRT54GS (με openwrt πλεον!!!)

## geomanous

Εχοντας στο μυαλο μου τα παρακάτω γεγονοτα:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18492

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17652

και λαμβανοντας υποψιν μου πως το linksys (συνδεομενο επισης στο channel 7 του ιδου ΑΡ που γραφεται στα αλλα λινκ) δεν παιζει σωστα. Καλο θα ηταν να αλλαξω το mtu στο ασυρματο κομματι του linksys.

Το ifconfig απανταει:


```
(none):[~]# ifconfig
br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7A
          inet addr:10.37.56.60  Bcast:10.37.56.63  Mask:255.255.255.192
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1468  Metric:1
          RX packets:67081 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2658 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:5717636 (5.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1121138 (1.0 MiB)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7A
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1000246 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1882226 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
          RX bytes:185265127 (176.6 MiB)  TX bytes:2087674464 (1.9 GiB)
          Interrupt:5 Base address:0x2000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7C
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING ALLMULTI MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1877647 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:635819
          TX packets:994445 errors:3160 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
          RX bytes:2077201265 (1.9 GiB)  TX bytes:184823948 (176.2 MiB)
          Interrupt:4 Base address:0x1000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:2580 (2.5 KiB)  TX bytes:2580 (2.5 KiB)

vlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7A
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1000246 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1881212 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:167260699 (159.5 MiB)  TX bytes:2087072148 (1.9 GiB)

vlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7B
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1014 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:602316 (588.1 KiB)
```

Αυτο αφου προσπαθησα να αλλαξω το mtu σε ολα τα interfaces. Και στα vlans αλλα τελικα δε νομιζω οτι εγιναν και πολλα και φυσικα η κατασταση δε διορθωθηκε.

Κανω κατι λαθος στην αλλαγη του ΜΤU?

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Κανω κατι λαθος στην αλλαγη του ΜΤU?


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να το χαμηλώσεις, να δεις αν παίζει; Π.χ. βάλτο 1000 για δοκιμή.

----------


## geomanous

Το εχω κανει και αυτο. Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω σε ποιο ακριβως interface αναφερεται το br0. Εγω θελω να περιορισω το mtu στο wireless interface του. Απο κει και περα ας κοβει τα πακετα οπως νομιζει το wrt απο μονο του.

Ασχετο, αλλα...ισως σχετικο: Εχω παρατηρησει οτι κανοντας ping στο pc που ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο wrt περνω πολυ καλους χρονους response (4-10ms). Οταν κανω ping στην ip που εχει το wrt, τοτε η δεν παιρνω απαντηση, ειτε και να παρω... ειναι της ταξης των 3000ms.
Μυστηριο? Μυστηριο!!

----------


## ayger

> Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω σε ποιο ακριβως interface αναφερεται το br0.


1 εικόνα 1000 λέξεις...
check this out
ΕΔΩ

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Το εχω κανει και αυτο. Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω σε ποιο ακριβως interface αναφερεται το br0.


To br0 είναι ένα bridge και ουσιαστικά είναι το vlan0 (ενσύρματο) και eth1 (ασύρματο) μαζί. Δεν γνωρίζω αν γεφυρώνει και το vlan1 (wan). Θεωρητικά, αλλάζοντας το MTU στο br0 θα πρέπει να δουλεύει. 

Για να μην αλλάζεις MTU συνέχεια, προσπάθησε να κάνεις ping με διαφορετικά μεγέθη πακέτων για να δεις τι αποτελέσματα θα πάρεις:

ping -s [μέγεθος πακέτου] ip

π.χ.:

ping -s 1000 10.37.56.129

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

αλήθεια, το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις με ποιόν το συναντάς και τι εξοπλισμό έχει αυτός από την άλλη πλευρά; 

Τι ρυθμίσεις έχει;

----------


## geomanous

Ευχαριστω για τις αποκρισεις (το site απο seattle wireless ειναι πολλα λεφτα).

Το θεμα αυτο αφορα, προσωρινα, τον κομβο gema #8940. Το προσωρινα το λεω γιατι το Linksys το εχω βαλει δοκιμαστικα εκει ωστε να δουμε αν δουλευει σωστα. Αν δουλευει θα μονιοποιηθει η θα αντικατασταθει με κατι παρομοιο, η ιδιο.

Ο Node #8940 πεφτει πανω στο ap2 του dti (channel 7). Ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως ap για το οποιο εγινε η κουβεντα που αναφερεται στα links του πρωτου post.

Απο το linux του dti κανω ping στις 2 ip του κομβου. Στην ip του wrt το response ειναι αηδιαστικα αργο οτι μεγεθος πακετου και αν βαλω. Στην ip του Pc που ειναι απο πισω τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα. Το ping einai πολυ καλο για ολα τα πακετα μεχρι και 1486 bytes. Τα 1500ρια και ανω... δεν τα περναει καθολου.

Παντως και εγω το ιδιο πραγμα ειχα στο μυαλο μου σχετικα με το τι ακριβως ειναι το br0. Γιαυτο θεωρησα κιολας οτι δε με αφηνει να αλλαξω το mtu στα αλλα interfaces.

Να ειναι θεμα firmware? Εχω ενα satori... something που μου ειχε φορτοσει πριν 1,5 χρονο o outliner.

----------


## azisi

> Εχοντας στο μυαλο μου τα παρακάτω γεγονοτα:
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18492
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17652
> 
> και λαμβανοντας υποψιν μου πως το linksys (συνδεομενο επισης στο channel 7 του ιδου ΑΡ που γραφεται στα αλλα λινκ) δεν παιζει σωστα. Καλο θα ηταν να αλλαξω το mtu στο ασυρματο κομματι του linksys.


Με ποια εντολή προσπαθείς να το αλλάξεις; Έχεις ακολουθήσει τις οδηγίες για να ρυθμίσεις την nvram ώστε να παίζει σε client mode ?

http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/Configuration

εάν ναι, δοκίμασε και το μήπως μπορεις να ρυθμίσεις το mtu από την nvram, πχ. nvram set eth1_mtu=1000 ή nvram set wifi_mtu=1000 και μετά nvram commit

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Απο το linux του dti κανω ping στις 2 ip του κομβου. Στην ip του wrt το response ειναι αηδιαστικα αργο οτι μεγεθος πακετου και αν βαλω. Στην ip του Pc που ειναι απο πισω τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα. Το ping einai πολυ καλο για ολα τα πακετα μεχρι και 1486 bytes. Τα 1500ρια και ανω... δεν τα περναει καθολου.


Επειδή πέφτω και εγώ σαν client σε αυτά τα ΑΡ, πολλές φορές έχω και εγώ το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις παραπάνω. Απ' ότι θυμάμαι το είχε λύσει ο dti, αλλά σε μένα φαίνεται να υπάρχει ακόμα ! 

Εγώ έχω χαμηλώσει το MTU μου σε 1000 στο ασύρματο για να μου παίζει.

Μάλλον πρέπει ο dti από την πλευρά του να αυξήσει το MTU σε 1500. Μάλλον θα είναι κάποια ξεχασμένη ρύθμιση,

----------


## geomanous

Δυστυχως δεν ειναι τοσο απλο. Και στα 3 ap του dti οι ρυθμισεισ σχετικα με το mtu ειναι σωστες. Απ' οτι αποφανθηκαν wiz και dimon, ισως ειναι καποια φρικη του mikrotik.

----------


## geomanous

Απο το wrt κανω Ping προς τα εξω. Απο εξω προς τα μεσα δεν περναει Ping παραπανω απο 1468...

Δε μπορω να βρω την εντολη που αλλαζει το mtu... ειναι δυνατον????

Βαζω
nvram set eth1_mtu=1468
ifconfig br0 mtu=1468
τα δεχεται ολα αλλα δεν καταχωρει τιποτα. και φυσικα δε δουλευει  ::

----------


## geomanous

nvram set eth1_mtu=1468 
nvram set eth0_mtu=1468
nvram set br0_mtu=1468
nvram commit


νεκρο το μηχανακι... δε φαινεται να μπορω να το παρω. αχ, και δε μου αρεσει αυτο....

----------


## geomanous

Τελικα ειδα και αποειδα και εβαλα openwrt ομως το προβλημα παραμενει!!!

Εβαλα στην nvram αυτα που επρεπε και εκανα και reboot



```
[email protected]:~# nvram show | grep mtu
vlan0_mtu=1468
eth0_mtu=1468
mtu_enable=1
size: 10802 bytes (21966 left)
vlan1_mtu=1468
eth1_mtu=1468
wan_mtu=1500
ppp_mtu=1500
br0_mtu=1468
wifi_mtu=1468
[email protected]:~#
```

Αλλαξα το mode σε client bridge η client αλλα και παλι τιποτα καινουριο.
Πακετα μεχρι 1468 πηγαινοερχονται μια χαρα:


```
[email protected]:~# ping -s 1468 10.37.56.1
PING 10.37.56.1 (10.37.56.1): 1468 data bytes
1476 bytes from 10.37.56.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=67.7 ms
1476 bytes from 10.37.56.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=13.6 ms
1476 bytes from 10.37.56.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=8.1 ms
```

Πακετα μεγαλυτερα απο 1468 (πχ 1500) κοβονται:


```
[email protected]:~# ping -s 1500 10.37.56.1
PING 10.37.56.1 (10.37.56.1): 1500 data bytes

--- 10.37.56.1 ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss
```

Το παραδοξο ειναι οτι τωρα δε μπορω να κανω ping ουτε απο εξω προς τα μεσα... 

Φυσικα η απαντηση στο ifconfig παραμενει αμεταβλητη: (!!!!!)


```
[email protected]:~# ifconfig
br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7A  
          inet addr:10.37.56.60  Bcast:10.37.56.63  Mask:255.255.255.192
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1899 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:539 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:146593 (143.1 KiB)  TX bytes:112008 (109.3 KiB)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7A  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:73928 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:35404 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:5604672 (5.3 MiB)  TX bytes:44548545 (42.4 MiB)
          Interrupt:5 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7C  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING ALLMULTI MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:35786 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:112943
          TX packets:74059 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:44035208 (41.9 MiB)  TX bytes:5663500 (5.4 MiB)
          Interrupt:4 Base address:0x1000 
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7A  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING ALLMULTI MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:73928 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:35131 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:4273968 (4.0 MiB)  TX bytes:44143811 (42.0 MiB)

vlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7B  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:271 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:160974 (157.2 KiB)
```

Τελικα πειραματιζομενος βρηκα οτι το mtu στο ifconfig αλλαζει ως:
[email protected]:~# ifconfig br0 mtu 1468

και ιδου:


```
[email protected]:~# ifconfig br0          
br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:66:3E:70:7A  
          inet addr:10.37.56.60  Bcast:10.37.56.63  Mask:255.255.255.192
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1468  Metric:1
          RX packets:2067 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:634 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:157979 (154.2 KiB)  TX bytes:126806 (123.8 KiB)

[email protected]:~#
```

Με αυτες τις αλλαγες το Ping εξακολουθει να δουλευει ετσι βλαμμενα και παρατηρω οτι το download απο ftp παει κανονικα αλλα upload... τιποτα.

Προφανως δεν εχει ρυθμιστει σωστα. Αφηστε που οταν κανω reboot χανονται οι αλλαγες στο ifconfig....

ideas????  ::

----------

